# 7 Best Gravel Road Tires



## benjamin_garing (Oct 6, 2020)

i would like to inquire if it possible to use 700x32 tire to my current gravel road bike that the size of the tire i am using right now is 700x28. is there a disadvantage if i will change .ty very much


----------

